# UPDATE-Kinda nuts-the new Pup is home!



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

I went and got the new puppy this weekend. Great great people who owned her, got to meet her mother, father and big brother.

We named her Halo and after an initial cold shoulder from Angel, she is tolerating Halo now. At first, Angel was VERY offended..then Halo was being ABIT to annoying and Angel told her, thru a low growl, to knock it off.

Halo was very persistent though and Angel is now being alot more tolerant and Halo is alittle more respectful of Angel's space. I noticed Halo imitating alot of what Angel does. If Angel lays down, Halo lays down. if Angel walks the fence, Halo is right behind her. 

She is a good pup..we will have to learn leash manners, in case I have to take her to the vet..she loves mealtime, reminds me of cookie monster..LOL

Pictures

first day home









Last night after supper









Restin' with Angel








and yes, she is filthy as she makes a point to walk thru every mud puddle she can find..

I think Angel will come to appreciate the help as Halo gets older and more mature.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

What a cutie! Congrats on your new pup.


----------



## Grazer (Dec 23, 2011)

Congrats on your new puppy, she's so pretty! And she looks like a little sheep herself, so cute!!


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

she is settling in well..

I had to modify my gate abit, as she is just teeny enough to squeeze out under it..and then realizes shes out and cant get back in. Neat thing is, she knows she belongs with the sheep and gets very upset when she cant get back in.

I am going to take her for her rabies vaccination and to get micro chipped this week..spaying will have to happen in another month or so..the clinic is alittle backed up.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

She is adorable.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

She is a pretty thing. Halo's a cute name, too.


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

she learned a valuable lesson the other night..the ram doesnt like to play. He was however gracious enough to just give a good warning "butt".

She and my lone lamb are buddies. At first I thought she was delibertly chasing him..she'd bounce after him as he circled the flock as they ate their hay. got onto her abit..she came running to me..well, low and behold..Chopper, the lamb, comes bouncing after her like "hey, come back, we were having fun.." once Halo turned around to look at him, he took off at a dead run, then stopped and bounced back at her..he, like her, is stuck in the pasture with a bunch of boring fuddy duddys, so I guess they have struck up a friendship.


----------

